# UMIK-1 is not recognized by REW



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I was using REW without any problems yesterday and unplugged the mic to do some work in the room. Today i plug it back in and REW doesn't see it. I am using the same cable plugged into the same USB port. The mic lights up to show power but that is it. I tried a different USB port but it still doesn't work. I re installed ASIO software and REW... Still doesn't see it. I have unplugged, and re plugged it in to make sure it is in all the way, still nothing. I have rebooted my PC, no difference. Any ideas what went wrong? Did my mic fail?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

The connector at the mic end is quite stiff, needs to be pushed in fairly hard to connect properly, otherwise the mic gets power but no comms. There is a click when it is fully home.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

JohnM said:


> The connector at the mic end is quite stiff, needs to be pushed in fairly hard to connect properly, otherwise the mic gets power but no comms. There is a click when it is fully home.


I have tried your solution and it is still not recognized by my PC. I have noticed there is some play in the connection... Is there supposed to be some play?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Hey Ellis, mine "clicks" as john said. I can make wiggle by grabbing the connector and moving it , but this is minimal enough that it might be a trick of my eyes. I would say it shouldn't have any play in it.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

willis7469 said:


> Hey Ellis, mine "clicks" as john said. I can make wiggle by grabbing the connector and moving it , but this is minimal enough that it might be a trick of my eyes. I would say it shouldn't have any play in it.


I will try it one more time on another computer... If it still doesn't work I will have to call about warranty repair/replacement.


----------



## The Yeti (Jan 23, 2013)

Ron,

Is the mic recognized by Windows? If it is, then it not the mic or connector and is an REW issue.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

The Yeti said:


> Ron,
> 
> Is the mic recognized by Windows? If it is, then it not the mic or connector and is an REW issue.


Windows is not seeing it either.


----------



## The Yeti (Jan 23, 2013)

Can you try a different USB port? Different computer? I don't have a UMIK so I don't know, but can you try a different USB cable?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I just tried it on my wife's computer and it doesn't see it either.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I just got off the phone with Cross Spectrum Labs, and they told me to send it to them and they will send out a replacement Very nice people to do business with. :T


----------



## The Yeti (Jan 23, 2013)

Bummer. Looks like you'll have to get it replaced.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

The Yeti said:


> Bummer. Looks like you'll have to get it replaced.


Yes, they are going to send me a replacement when they receive the old one. :T


----------



## tnargs (Sep 7, 2006)

Hello, Ian having this old problem, today.

The MacBook Pro (MacOS) is clearly showing the UMIK-1 is selected in System/Sound and if I make a noise the level meter in System/Sound clearly shows that the signal is being received.

REW 5.20B5 clearly says it has found UMIK-1 and chosen it as the input mic and set the mic calibration file. But Level module shows no input being registered on REW (-484.7 db).

If I run a Measurement, the speakers make noise but no input from the mic is seen on REW.

Remember, the mic is definitely recognised, and MacOS System/Sound recognises the mic and 'hears' the mic signal. Nothing wrong with the mic or cabling, then.

Any thoughts?

thanks


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

The current build is 5.20 beta 13. If running Mojave you have to give REW permission to access the mic in the privacy settings or by hitting OK on the prompt to allow REW access.


----------



## tnargs (Sep 7, 2006)

Aha! Privacy settings, that was it. The OS wasn't asking me for permission to let REW control the mic. Even though it did ask for other apps.

Thank you John.

BTW I did uninstall and reinstall REW from here https://www.roomeqwizard.com and it is still 5.20B5.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

The beta versions page at https://www.roomeqwizard.com/beta.html shows where the beta version downloads are hosted.


----------

